# Yao v.s. Oden



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm excited. Yao's finally gonna face off against a premier defensive big man, 1-on-1. Yao's gonna be more polished on offense next season, and he's not gonna back down from the rook. This is gonna be like young Yao v.s. Shaq all over again, except with the roles reversed


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, finally a center that doesn't suck.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao has faced Duncan and Rasheed. They're power forwards, but they're excellent post defenders, and almost certainly far superior to a rookie Oden in that aspect of the game. But yeah, I'm excited too.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I haven't seen Oden play much but was just wondering if he is better then Dwight Howard offensively?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think I will be more excited to see what Yao learns from working with Dream over the summer than the matchup with Oden. In year one it will be all Yao.

If Yao begins to "Dominate" as Dream keeps telling him then nobody will be able to match up with him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The best Oden comparison:Ben Wallace.
*
Forget about NCAA Finals. Refs is intentionally in favor of Oden...........*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sometime I wonder who Ballscientist really is in real person, and what he does...

Anyway, it would be hell of a show to see next season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks Oden is really overrated?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Am I the only one who thinks Oden is really overrated?
```
No. He possesses all the skills and has the nba body. The Bill Russell comparison is absolutely outrageous! He will be a great pro in about 3 or 4 years.

Kevin Durant will be a better player than him though. (My Opinion!)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Greg Oden is going to eat Yao Ming. Then throw up, and eat him again. Oden's a beast.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Greg Oden is going to eat Yao Ming. Then throw up, and eat him again. Oden's a beast.


in your dreams? did you get wet after that?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> in your dreams? did you get wet after that?



A little bit.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally seen one game that Oden played in. He is a great player. I would like to see him up against NBA players for a full season. Until then I would say Yao is better.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Oden is really overrated?


no, you're not.

some people are pretending like oden is a guaranteed dynasty. its absurd.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> no, you're not.
> 
> some people are pretending like oden is a guaranteed dynasty. its absurd.


But gotta appreciate a true C who plays D. He'll have his struggles like everyone else, and end up on a lot of posters, but I think he'll be a very reliable player.

And the guy looks almost as old as Mutombo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hey Shaq doesn't use his low post moves anymore except for dunks and power lay ups. Greg Oden will have a similar game to that and develop a bit more post moves. I think he'll enter the game as a Dwight Howard type player. Strong rebounder/Shot Blocker with limited offensive game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

For a couple of years i dont see Oden dropping over 15 on Yao but Yao will be hard pressed to put up his usual average of 25-30pts, his physicallity will be alot like Howards and Yao shouldnt underestimate him


----------

